# Modern feminists are forgetting one very important fact....



## alexg1989 (Aug 2, 2018)

Modern day feminists, in their quest to feminize men, kill masculinity and take men down from the top positions, are forgetting that the only society in which women can dominate is a society which has already been created and maintained by men, and which has succumbed to the liberal brain cancer so badly that it relinquishes all male power willingly. And it would have to be willingly because women can never to take it by force.

A society doesn't just begin advanced. Like anything, there has to be a beginning, and the beginning of any civilization will be plagued with war and suffering. Women are not fighters. Maybe you can mention someone like Ronda Rousey as an example of what a fighting woman at her pique might be like, but even Rousey, being that she is a woman, would be destroyed by any male high school athlete, and would be unlikely to overpower any average male high schooler. Probably even most middle school males would wreck her. That isn't a joke. There is a reason women are not allowed to compete against men, and it isn't sexism. Women are not going to fight wars against men. They will lose in less than a day and the entire population of women will again be "oppressed" by a "patriarchy", and will suffer even worse ills than those they imagined themselves to be suffering under the previous "patriarchy", which they undid.

Women are also not going to hunt, they will not build. 

Taking the masculinity out of a society is like removing the base on top of which everything else is built.

You might say that we're not in hunter gatherer times, or mid-evil times anymore, but we can easily be thrown right back into that world in a day if any number of cataclysms were to occur. And if they were to occur, the pussified men of western civilization won't be able to protect the women, nor the subversive rats, who pussified them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Is this site some kind of magnet of conservative assholes? I'm honestly impressed.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2018)

There's plenty of historical woman that prove you're an ignorant fool, and wars aren't even won by physical strength in the first place. Not that feminism is about emasculation, outside of the same fringe sociopaths that exist in any group.


----------



## TerryG (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds like someone just got dumped by their first girlfriend.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 4, 2018)

INCEL KLAXON!

Serious reply: A thread with this tone and attitude will only end in pages and pages of flaming. I'm closing it to prevent unnecessary work for the moderating team.


----------

